# استغلال الخامات المعدنية وتنقيتها



## حسين احمد احمد (12 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اللى عنده صور لاجهزة فصل وتنقية المعادن او محاضرات عنه اكون شاكر له اذا ارسلها لى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

انا عندى مرجع فى الموضوع ده بس لازم تعرف انت الاول عايز الفصل باى طريقة وانا ارسلها لك
عبدالقادر حجاج


----------



## حسين احمد احمد (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل عبدالقادر حجاج شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك يا ريت نبدأ بطريقة الفصل المغناطيسي
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ حسين
شوف يا سيدى انا المرجع معايا Hard Copy ولرفعه لك محتاج شوية وقت لتحويله اولا الى PDF وهذا يتطلب منى العودة للمكتب وانا الان فى دورة تدريبية وسوف اعود للعمل الاحد القادم 17 يونية ووعد ان اعمل لك جزء الفصل المغناطيسى وارفعه لك يوم الاحد او الاثنين بالكثير ان شاء الله 
اخوك عبدالقادر


----------



## حسين احمد احمد (13 يونيو 2007)

*فى انتظار التحميل*

اخى عبدالقادر شكرا لاهتمامك وجزيت الف شكر مقدما بس اوعى تنسي


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 يونيو 2007)

مش هانسى يا سحس ان شاء الله قول يارب


----------

